# Campers For Rent



## MichiganCampers.net (Nov 20, 2010)

We a small family owned and operated camper rental business. Check out our great prices amd call for a reservation.
located in Waterford, MI 48327 

Free t-shirts with every new rental.

http://www.michigancampers.net 

Russ 248-390-7970


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nice service. we have used a simular service when traveling to europe. but boy,,,lol some of their roads are a might skinny.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Please see http://www.igreatlakes.com/ads.htm for information on advertising here.


----------

